# Urban Exploring



## boredincalvert

Anyone around here do any?



Do ya?! Do ya?!?


----------



## Kain99

what is it?


----------



## Bronwyn

Knowing her... I think she means exploring old buildings like old closed down mental hospital... old military base... anything like that. Correct me if I'm wrong!


----------



## Nanny Pam

boredincalvert said:


> Anyone around here do any?
> 
> 
> 
> Do ya?! Do ya?!?



Does Urban fishing count?  
http://forums.somd.com/hobbies-personal-interests/124417-urban-fishing.html


----------



## oldman

Nanny Pam said:


> Does Urban fishing count?
> http://forums.somd.com/hobbies-personal-interests/124417-urban-fishing.html



You're just trying to bait her with that old line ain'tcha Nanny?


----------



## boredincalvert

Bronwyn said:


> Knowing her... I think she means exploring old buildings like old closed down mental hospital... old military base... anything like that. Correct me if I'm wrong!





You know me all too well...


----------



## Bronwyn

boredincalvert said:


> You know me all too well...



Doesn't look like too many ppl are into that does it?


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


> Doesn't look like too many ppl are into that does it?



Yea I like doing that. Exploring old houses and buildings. I'm sorry I couldn't make the nite you and Jen went. I wanted to go but some things happened.


----------



## flomaster

boredincalvert said:


> Anyone around here do any?
> 
> 
> 
> Do ya?! Do ya?!?



I am currently in St.Marie Montana and this place used to be an Air Force base in the late 60's.  They closed it I believe in 76 and its like a time warp.  I was in the control tower the other day and its almost as they left it.  Old documents dated in the 70's and were typed.  Found an old teletype machine that looked new.  The housing area is mostly abandoned with many houses just sitting there.  Its all very very cool.


----------



## Beelzebaby666

I used to live on an air force base in PA. Old FAA towers and radio equipment.. It had a printing press and I stole a letter as a memento.  Shame on me, but I couldn't help it.

There's a civil war era plantation house in KY I used to play in as a kid, with a baby grand piano in the attic/playroom that had to be placed in the house with a pulley system or something because the staircase was only two feet wide

I've got pictures of an old coffin shop that burned down about 100 years ago.. It was in a patch of woods in town, but you could hardly see it. Very cool.


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

boredincalvert said:


> Anyone around here do any?
> 
> 
> 
> Do ya?! Do ya?!?


Aquasco Speedway

Ever been?


----------



## rich70

AndyMarquisLIVE said:


> Aquasco Speedway
> 
> Ever been?



Been there. There is nothing left of it.


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

rich70 said:


> Been there. There is nothing left of it.


I want to head down there sometime so I can write an obit about it.  That's where the President's Cup Nationals began.

I plan to go by there in the coming weeks, but I'm not sure who to contact to seek permission.  I'm working on that now, though.

I'd also like to head down to Marlboro Speedway one day, but that'll be for a day I'm in D.C.


----------



## hvp05

boredincalvert said:


> Anyone around here do any?







Bronwyn said:


> exploring old buildings like old closed down mental hospital... old military base...


 




rich70 said:


> There is nothing left of it.


What might there be to see?      Looking at the website, the most it ever was was a strip of pavement, bleachers, an announcer's box, and a lot of dirt.


----------



## EmptyTimCup

flomaster said:


> I am currently in St.Marie Montana and this place used to be an Air Force base in the late 60's.  They closed it I believe in 76 and its like a time warp.  I was in the control tower the other day and its almost as they left it.  Old documents dated in the 70's and were typed.  Found an old teletype machine that looked new.  The housing area is mostly abandoned with many houses just sitting there.  Its all very very cool.



Is it being cleaned up ? or left abandoned

is there any scrounging ........ I saw on the History Channel - like 2 weeks ago, there is a Federal Evac Center / Command Center on the old Lorton Prison Grounds in the basement of one of the buildings ........ still stuck in the 60's

where better to find a Federal C3 site then under DC's Lorton Prison .......


----------



## boredincalvert

Beelzebaby666 said:


> I used to live on an air force base in PA. Old FAA towers and radio equipment.. It had a printing press and I stole a letter as a memento.  Shame on me, but I couldn't help it.



Is that the place you were telling me about maybe, Bronwyn? 




AndyMarquisLIVE said:


> Aquasco Speedway
> 
> Ever been?



Nope...but eh, doesn't seem to be anything left they say. There's quite a few abandoned hospitals around here...anyone been around to any of those?


----------



## Bronwyn

boredincalvert said:


> Is that the place you were telling me about maybe, Bronwyn?




Sounds similar, but it isn't an AF Base.


----------



## unixpirate

boredincalvert said:


> Anyone around here do any?
> 
> 
> 
> Do ya?! Do ya?!?



YouTube - Puddle Of Mudd - Blurry :shrug:


----------



## boredincalvert

Bronwyn said:


> Sounds similar, but it isn't an AF Base.





I honestly don't remember.


----------



## Bronwyn

boredincalvert said:


> I honestly don't remember.



Well, she mentioned that it was an AF base, and Fort Ritchie isn't, so it must be a different place. 

You seems to really like exploring old hospitals/Mental facilities... would you say that they are your favorite kind of place or is there somewhere better you would enjoy?


----------



## boredincalvert

Bronwyn said:


> Well, she mentioned that it was an AF base, and Fort Ritchie isn't, so it must be a different place.
> 
> You seems to really like exploring old hospitals/Mental facilities... would you say that they are your favorite kind of place or is there somewhere better you would enjoy?




I like anywhere interesting...with some risk.  

I really loved the satellites up in Waldorf...I wish they hadn't torn them down. 

I'm really into the hospitals, but they're getting kinda old lately. I would love to find an abandoned town.


----------



## Beelzebaby666

There's a funeral home in Pg county that's been abandoned for YEARS!! It's right on the main road but on private property..  I wouldn't try it without permission. but it's really cool.

There's also a house up there by the old catholic church on 381. It, and a sister house were built as the dowery for two sisters, but one just about burned to the ground. They are very cool, victorian homes. I've been in a barn up there that was a living diary of a family who farmed the land for years.. The Grandmother wrote information and important dates all over the walls of the barn with markers and charcoal..

Dang, I miss my swampfox. He took me all over the swamp up there and to all these cool places.. I need to get back up with his butt


----------



## Dougstermd

Beelzebaby666 said:


> Dang, I miss my swampfox. He took me all over the swamp up there and to all these cool places.. I need to get back up with his butt




what are you gona do with his butt:shrug:


----------



## Beelzebaby666

Dougstermd said:


> what are you gona do with his butt:shrug:




It's a fine butt, so you never know


----------



## Dougstermd

Beelzebaby666 said:


> It's a fine butt, so you never know



Ok I will take your word for it

i know its tuesday and all sawry


----------



## Beelzebaby666

Dougstermd said:


> Ok I will take your word for it
> 
> i know its tuesday and all sawry



Just for that...














His butt is so tight you can bounce a quarter off of it and he's built like a redwood



  I know you read it !


----------



## Dougstermd

Beelzebaby666 said:


> Just for that...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His butt is so tight you can bounce a quarter off of it and he's built like a redwood
> 
> 
> 
> I know you read it !


----------



## boredincalvert

Beelzebaby666 said:


> There's a funeral home in Pg county that's been abandoned for YEARS!! It's right on the main road but on private property..  I wouldn't try it without permission. but it's really cool.
> 
> There's also a house up there by the old catholic church on 381. It, and a sister house were built as the dowery for two sisters, but one just about burned to the ground. They are very cool, victorian homes. I've been in a barn up there that was a living diary of a family who farmed the land for years.. The Grandmother wrote information and important dates all over the walls of the barn with markers and charcoal..



Awesome! A funeral home would be awesome to see...I've been in plenty of abandoned morgues and those are pretty creepy as well.


----------



## hvp05

boredincalvert said:


> There's quite a few abandoned hospitals around here...





boredincalvert said:


> A funeral home would be awesome to see...I've been in plenty of abandoned morgues and those are pretty creepy as well.


Do you, by chance, photograph any of these places?  That's why I would want to investigate them.

Here is one of my favorite photography sites - with that particular location being exceptionally spooky.


----------



## Bronwyn

hvp05 said:


> Do you, by chance, photograph any of these places?  That's why I would want to investigate them.
> 
> Here is one of my favorite photography sites - with that particular location being exceptionally spooky.



Yeah... miss bored... when ya gonna share all those neat pics with the class? 

(yes she has LOTS)


----------



## hvp05

Bronwyn said:


> (yes she has LOTS)


Neat.


----------



## Bronwyn

hvp05 said:


> Neat.



If you see the timing on her posts... you'll see she's a night owl... don't tap your fingers too hard..


----------



## belvak

Only two cool places I ever got to explore... the old Hotel at Pt. Lookout and the Pt. Lookout Lighthouse. When I was at SMC, one of my friends used to rent out one half of the lighthouse. Sitting up on the widow's walk at night was neat. Then we knew someone who knew someone who gave us permission to walk through the old hotel.


----------



## Jameo

hvp05 said:


> Here is one of my favorite photography sites - with that particular location being exceptionally spooky.



way cool pictures!!!


----------



## hvp05

Bronwyn said:


> If you see the timing on her posts... you'll see she's a night owl...


Me too.   

You were up somewhat late yourself, missy.   




Jameo said:


> way cool pictures!!!


I mentioned it over in one of Mr. X's threads a couple weeks ago also.


----------



## rich70

boredincalvert said:


> Is that the place you were telling me about maybe, Bronwyn?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope...but eh, doesn't seem to be anything left they say. There's quite a few abandoned hospitals around here...anyone been around to any of those?



Glendale hospital in Landover. It's privte so you have to sneek in but there is tunnels that you go into to get inside. I went once and it was down right scary!!!


----------



## rich70

boredincalvert said:


> I like anywhere interesting...with some risk.
> 
> I really loved the satellites up in Waldorf...I wish they hadn't torn them down.
> 
> I'm really into the hospitals, but they're getting kinda old lately. I would love to find an abandoned town.



There is Hell House up by Baltimore. Most of it burnt down but last time I was there, there was a few of the buildings standing. That place also has some tunnels to go in to. Last time we went, the caretaker tried to get us off the land and he started shooting at us. You can google it and read about it. Its pretty neat.


----------



## hvp05

rich70 said:


> the caretaker tried to get us off the land and he started shooting at us.


I don't know about her, but in my book being shot at is considered more than "_some_ risk".


----------



## boredincalvert

I've been to Glenndale a million times. I've actually got video of it from back when it still freaked me out. 

Hellhouse, is sadly not there anymore... It was pretty awesome even when it was falling down. 

Anyone ever hear of Lorton Prison in VA? That's pretty awesome as well. 


As for pictures....my pictures suck. But I'll see if I can find some decent ones to put up when I get home from work.


----------



## boredincalvert

hvp05 said:


> I don't know about her, but in my book being shot at is considered more than "_some_ risk".





lol...I think being arrested is probably worse than being shot at...just as long as the person shooting has bad aim.


----------



## rich70

boredincalvert said:


> I've been to Glenndale a million times. I've actually got video of it from back when it still freaked me out.
> 
> Hellhouse, is sadly not there anymore... It was pretty awesome even when it was falling down.
> 
> Anyone ever hear of Lorton Prison in VA? That's pretty awesome as well.
> 
> 
> As for pictures....my pictures suck. But I'll see if I can find some decent ones to put up when I get home from work.



I've been past Lorton Prison. Can you get into it? So Hell House is finally gone? The last time I was there was about 7 Years ago. I haven't been to Glenndale in a long time either. Point Lookout is a good place investagate. We went to the lighthouse and caught some cool stuff on camara and some audio as well.


----------



## RadioPatrol

https://secure.opacity.us/site31_nrl_satellite_facility.htm

Which site is this ? Upper or Lower Pomonkey ?

I know the place on Old 228 / now 229 sold yrs ago .... that, I am guessing the Navy, disassembled the the Observatory b4 it sold


----------



## RadioPatrol

abandoned buildings - Google Image Search

https://secure.opacity.us/locations/


----------



## hvp05

boredincalvert said:


> As for pictures....my pictures suck. But I'll see if I can find some decent ones to put up when I get home from work.


Give 'em a go.   




boredincalvert said:


> lol...I think being arrested is probably worse than being shot at...just as long as the person shooting has bad aim.


The max. penalty for most trespassing charges is a 90-day lock-up and/or $500 fine.  Cops are typically more lenient than angry old night watchmen with guns.


----------



## Aa3rt

*Not necessarily "Urban" exploring but...*

Members of the informal railway enthusiast group that I'm a member of have hiked some local sites of interest in the last couple of years:

1. Brandywine-hiked the wye where the former Washington, Brandywine & Point Lookout Railroad connected with the Pennsylvania Railroad. The concrete footers and stand pipe for the old water tower are still visible.

2. The soon-to-be Indian Head Rail Trail. The portion from Mattingly Avenue in Indian Head to Bumpy Oak Road is especially scenic once you get out of the town of Indian Head and start paralleling the Mattawoman Creek.

3. The original portion of the Pope's Creek line that ran to Pope's Creek until sometime in the late 1960's/early 1970's. Starting at Pope's Creek, we followed the old roadbed northeast to Route 301. A big surprise was a large trestle about 2 miles from our starting point. Also of interest at Pope's Creek is the original SMECO generating plant (in operation from 1938-1953), the shell of the building still stands. The adjacent pier at one time could support railroad cars. A number of ships were scrapped at Pope's Creek after WWII with the scrap steel being loaded into freight cars and taken to the Sparrow's Point steel plant. You can still find some rails near the generating station and cross ties and a couple of mile posts can be found along the old right-of-way.

The pier at Pope's Creek

Looking away from the river, the old SMECO plant in the background

The old railroad station at Pope's Creek

(All photos courtesy of Charlie Kilbourne, Upper Marlboro)

It's best to make these hikes in the early spring before the vegetation starts to reclaim lineside artifacts and snakes and insects begin acclimating to the warmer weather.

*EDIT:* I almost forgot to mention that the Chesapeake Beach Railway Museum also holds a yearly hike along selected portions of the old Chesapeake Beach Railway right-of-way. That should be coming up in March or April. You might try their website for further information.


----------



## hvp05

Aa3rt said:


> have hiked some local sites of interest in the last couple of years:





> (All photos courtesy of Charlie Kilbourne, Upper Marlboro)


If those photos were shot in the past couple years I'd say your friend needs a new camera... this one makes everything look like it's stuck in 1967.


----------



## Aa3rt

hvp05 said:


> If those photos were shot in the past couple years I'd say your friend needs a new camera... this one makes everything look like it's stuck in 1967.



Thanks for pointing out my gaffe-I neglected to mention that the photos were taken in 1967.


----------



## hvp05

Aa3rt said:


> 1967.


I guessed correctly.


----------



## hvp05

Enjoyed some walking over the weekend, and when I came upon this sign I totally listened to it.


----------



## dn0121

boredincalvert said:


> Anyone around here do any?
> 
> 
> 
> Do ya?! Do ya?!?



There is an old train station in Detroit that my friends and I would go exploring in.  It was a crazy place with a lot of homeless people, voodoo, asbestos, and even a guy attempting to rape someone.  We got the police over there fast enough to prevent that though.  We now see the building in movies all the time.  It was huge!

Here are some pictures.  Detroit's Abandoned Train Station-- Michigan Central Station. Detroit, Michigan..:: Detroit Photos by Seedetroit.com ::..


----------



## craberta

I used do do that when I was a young girl. Back then it didn't have a name. I would walk for miles and find empty places to explore. I did go into an abandoned house about a year ago. Hubby said it is too dangerouse and I could get arrested for tresspassing. But I still wish I could do it again.


----------



## RadioPatrol

dn0121 said:


> There is an old train station in Detroit that my friends and I would go exploring in.  It was a crazy place with a lot of homeless people, voodoo, asbestos, and even a guy attempting to rape someone.  We got the police over there fast enough to prevent that though.  We now see the building in movies all the time.  It was huge!
> 
> Here are some pictures.  Detroit's Abandoned Train Station-- Michigan Central Station. Detroit, Michigan..:: Detroit Photos by Seedetroit.com ::..





Great Pics .............


----------



## Speedy70

AndyMarquisLIVE said:


> I want to head down there sometime so I can write an obit about it.  That's where the President's Cup Nationals began.
> 
> I plan to go by there in the coming weeks, but I'm not sure who to contact to seek permission.  I'm working on that now, though.



Did you ever find anything?  This info is from 2006, so I'm not sure if it's still correct.  Apparently the person who owns the land is in Florida.
Dragstrip Finder


----------



## BuddyLee

rich70 said:


> Glendale hospital in Landover. It's privte so you have to sneek in but there is tunnels that you go into to get inside. I went once and it was down right scary!!!


You can get into big trouble if you're caught but I've heard an innumerable amount of stories about Glendale.

That's probably on the top of my list of places to see.  I've already tried getting in the legal way, no dice.


----------



## boredincalvert

BuddyLee said:


> You can get into big trouble if you're caught but I've heard an innumerable amount of stories about Glendale.
> 
> That's probably on the top of my list of places to see.  I've already tried getting in the legal way, no dice.



I've actually heard of people getting "guided tours" from the security there...but then again, I've also heard recently that they don't have on site security there anymore which leads me to believe they're probably going to start tearing it down or renovating...who knows though, it's been abandoned for quite some time. I've been there multiple times, it's very easy to get in and out of without any trouble. Day or night...


----------



## mentok

boredincalvert said:


> I've actually heard of people getting "guided tours" from the security there...but then again, I've also heard recently that they don't have on site security there anymore which leads me to believe they're probably going to start tearing it down or renovating...who knows though, it's been abandoned for quite some time. I've been there multiple times, it's very easy to get in and out of without any trouble. Day or night...



Glenn Dale is fun, has some great hallways...

Mentok Photography

They won't be tearing it down anytime soon, the cost for abatement is far too great, and its an historic site, which pretty much prevents anyone from coming and doing anything other than preserving it. With abatement costs, and rehab,  its going to take a very wealthy contracting company to come in and do something with the land and buildings.


----------

